# String libraries section sizes



## Vik (May 2, 2018)

I believe that I saw a list somewhere, probably on this site, over a lot of string libraries and the number of players in each of their sections, but can't find it. Does anyone know where I can find such a list?

If not, maybe we could turn this thread into such a list - if manufacturers and/or users are willing to list the section sizes for each of their string libraries?

*Go directly to the post listing all the section sizes*


----------



## Moquan (May 2, 2018)

Was it this post?

https://vi-control.net/community/th...-spitfire-chamber-strings.54483/#post-3972818



NoamL said:


> 16-16-12-10-8 ........ *LA Scoring Strings *(just four players shy of Wagner's specifications for *The Ring*)
> 
> 16-14-12-10-8 ........ *Mural*
> 
> ...


----------



## Vik (May 2, 2018)

Thanks, I think there's another list somewhere also, but that's a good start for a new and more complete list.

It's probably also a good idea to list them by number (of V1 players) and not name of library.



16-16-12-10-8 LA Scoring Strings 

16-14-12-10-8 Spitfire Symphonic Strings / Mural

16-14-10-10-7- Hollywood Strings

16-12-10-10-7- CinestringsCORE

12-8-7-7-6 Cinematic Strings 2

10-7-7-6-5 Cinematic Studio Strings

8-6-5-5-4 Berlin Strings

4-3-3-3-3 Spitfire Chamber Strings/Sable


----------



## Vik (May 2, 2018)

Or maybe it's better with an alphabetical list? Here's the list from one of the polls we have:


STRING SECTION SIZES

A
8dio Adagietto *(11-8-6-4, no violin 2)*
8dio Adagio * 11/*/7/6/4 [2 mic positions] 90.2GB, divisi: 6-3-2-2*
8dio Agitato *(11/*/7/6/* [2 mic positions] 32.7GB, divisi 3-3-3-?)*
8dio Anthology* 11/*/7/6/4 [2 mic positions] 109GB*
8dio Cage Strings
8dio Century Strings *6-4-6-4-4 * (normale) and *6/4/5/4/3* (con sordino).

8Dio Majestica/8W *(20-20-30-30)*
Aria Sounds London Symphonic Strings
Audio Ollie Nashville Scoring Strings *8-6-5-4*
Auddict: The United Strings of Europe (20 players)
Audio Imperia Areia *(16/*/10/6/4)*
Audio Imperia Jaeger/Essential Modern Orchestra *(16-10-6-4)*
Audiobro LA Scoring Strings (LASS, 62 players) *16/*/12/10/8 [1 mic position] *16.4GB (+ First Chairs)
Audiobro Legato Sordino Strings

C
Chris Hein String Ensemble
Cinematic Strings 2, 40 players: * 12/8/7/7/6 [3 mic positions] 21.1GB*
Cinematic Studio Strings (CSS, 35 [+4] players) *10/7/7/6/5 [3 mic positions], 34.5GB *(+ solo strings as an option)
Cinematique Instruments Ensemblia
Cinestrings Core, 57 players *16/12/10/10/7 [4 mic positions, 85 gb] 50GB*
Cinesamples CineStrings Pro

E
East West Hollywood Strings, 57 players: *16/14/10/10/7 [7 mic positions] 312.0GB*
East West QL Symphonic Orchestra *18/4-11-10-10/3-9: *several different sized section patches:18 Violins, 11 Violins and 4 Violins/10 Celli and 3 Celli

F
Frozen Plain Arctic Strings

G
Garritan Instant Orchestra
Garritan Personal Orchestra 5 *(12-10-10-8-7)*
Garritan Personal Orchestra 5 Ensembles *(9-3-9-3)

H*
Heavyocity Novo

I
IK Multimedia: Miroslav Philharmonik (1/2)
Impact Soundworks Furia Staccato Strings
Impact Soundworks Rhapsody Orchestral Colours
ISW Furia Staccato Strings - 22 players

K
Kirk Hunter Chamber Strings 3 (*4-4-4-4-4*, can choose from 2-4 for each section)
Kirk Hunter Diamond Symphony Orchestra Chamber Section* (4-4-3-2)*
Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 2 *(16-12-12-6, *half division* 8-6-6-3, *Quarter Division* 4-4-3-2)*
Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 3* (16-16-16-16-16, *can choose from 4-16 for each section)
Kirk Hunter Diamond Symphony Orchestra* (18-18-10-9-6)*
Kirk Hunter Diamond Symphony Orchestra Studio Section* (9-9-6-5-3)*
Kirk Hunter Pop Rock Strings
Kirk Hunter Spotlight Strings

L
Light and Sound Chamber Strings (LSCS, 18 players) *(6,5,3,3,1)

M*
Miroslav Philharmonik 1* (23-4-10-9)*
Miroslav Philharmonik 2* (14/4-8-5-4)*
Miroslav String Ensembles 2.0
Musical Sampling Adventure Strings
Musical Sampling Soaring Strings *(10/*/6/5/4)*
Musical Sampling Trailer Strings *18 VI, 16 VA, 14 VC, 12 B * (60 players (Vln1+2 recorded as one section; no legatos)

N
NI Symphonic String Ensemble, 60 players* (16/14/12/10/8, divisi 8-6-6-4-4 [3 mic positions], 34.2GB.*
Native Instruments Action Strings: 36 Players in High (*22-8-6* no Basses) and 24 Players in Low (*10-8-6* no Violins)
Native Instruments Emotive Strings
NI Session Strings *4-3-2-2* times 4 (as they have sections 1,2,3 and 4 each with these settings)
Novo Intimate Textures

O
Orchestral Tools Berlin Strings (BS, 28 players) *8/6/5/5/4, 129.0GB *(5 extra players with optional First Chairs)
Orchestral Tools Berlin Orchestra Inspire *8-6-5-5-4 *(+ optional First Chairs)
Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark:
-Metropolis Ark 1 *(14-10-8-10)*
-Metropolis Ark 2 *(24-10-16-12)*
-Metropolis Ark 3 *(21-14-10-9)*
-Metropolis Ark 4 *(3-*-3-2-1)*
- Metropolis Ark 5: Strings - *12/*/8/6/4*. Strings Large - *20/*/10/12/12* (+2 bass clarinets, 1 contrabassoon)

Orchestral Tools Time Macro (50): 10 / 10 / 8 / 8 + 8 / 6 (10 vln + 10 vln, 8 vla + 8 vlc, 8 vlc + 8 cb)
Orchestral Tools Time Micro (10): 3 vln, 3 vlc, string quartet (2 vln, 1 vla, 1 vlc)
Orchestral Tools Orchestral String Runs
Orchestral Tools Symphonic Sphere *(16-10-8-6)*
Output Analog strings

P
Performance Samples Fluid Shorts (29*): 8 / (8) / 6 / 4 / 3
Performance Samples Fluid Shorts II (31*): 8 / (8) / 6 / 5 / 4
*Assumes you use the transposing trick on VLN 1 to create VLN 2.
Performance Samples Con Moto* (8 violins A, 8 violins B, 6 violas, 6 cellos, and 6 basses)*
Performance Samples/Audio Ollie Nashville Chamber Strings* 8 / (8) / 6 / 5 / 4*
Performance Samples Vist*a: 5/*/4/3/3 *(plus an extra section with 3 'overdub violins')
Peter Siedlaczek String Essentials (Complete Orchestral Collection)* 14 Vi, 10 Va, 8 Vc and 6 B*
Project SAM Orchestral Essentials
Project SAM Orchestral Essentials 2
Project SAM Symphobia
Project SAM Symphobia 2
Project SAM Symphobia 3: Lumina
Project SAM Symphonic Colors Orchestrator

R
Red Room Audio Palette Symphonic Sketchpad:
-Strings, Full *(12-10-8-6-4)*
-Strings, Chamber *(6-5-4-3-2)

S*
Sampletank 3 Alleged Strings
Solid State Symphony by Indiginus
Sonic Implants Symphonic Strings *8-6-6-5 or 6-4*
Sonivox Orchestral Companion Strings
Sonokinetic Capriccio
Sonokinetic Da Capo
Sonokinetic Espressivo
Sonokinetic Grosso
Sonokinetic Maximo
Sonokinetic Ostinato Strings: 52 players
Sonokinetic Sotto
Sonokinetic Tutti
Sonokinetic Vivace
Sonuscore The Orchestra/The Orchestra Complete *12/10/8/6/5*
Soundiron/Native Instruments Chamber Strings
Spitfire BBC Symphonic Orchestra (50): (16/14/12/10/8 + 1/1/1/1/1 leader = 65 with section leaders))
Spitfire Appassionata Strings: 8, 6, 6, 6, 4.
Spitfire Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit (8,6,4,6,4) Studio Orchestra preset
Spitfire Albion 1 *(11/9/7/6/4)*
-Albion One (18-16-14-12-8)
-Albion 2 *(8-6-4-4-3)*
-Albion 3 *(0,0,0,24,8)*
-Albion 4
-Albion 5 *(38-0-12-6)*
-Albion NEO 23 Strings (Divisi):
Band A - 12 *(3, 2, 2, 3, 2) *
Band B - 11 *(3, 2, 2, 3, 1)*
Spitfire Chamber Strings / Sable (SCS, 16 players) *4/3/3/3/3, 287.7GB*
Spitfire Evo Grid
Spitfire Hans Zimmer Strings (60,20,60,24) or (20,20,20,24)
Spitfire London Contemporary Strings *6/*/4/3/2 [2 mic positions] 28.1GB*
Spitfire Masse
Spitfire Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions
Spitfire Olafur Arnalds Evolutions
Spitfire Studio Strings (SStS) *(8, 6, 6, 6, 4)*
Spitfire Symphonic Evolutions
Spitfire Symphonic Strings / Mural (SSS) *16/14/12/10/8, 101.1GB*
Strezov Cornucopia String Ensembles* (6-5-4-3-2)*
Strezov Afflatus:
- 12-10-8-8-6 library with divisi​- 6-5-4-4 chamber library​- a 6-5-4-4-2 'minimalist' library. These presets sections also have divisi, and those can be used alone as well, meaning that there's also a 3-3-2-2 half section in there.​-Scene d'Amour' presets (5-4-3-3)​-First Chairs (1-1-1-1-1) (More here)​
V
Versilian Studios VSCO 2 *(5-4-3-2)*
VSL Appassionata Strings *(20/*/14/12/10 [1 mic position] 19.4GB)*
VSL Chamber Strings * (6/*/4/3/2 [1 mic position] 40.7GB)*
VSL Dimension Strings *(8/*/6/6/4 [1 mic position] 246.8GB)*
VSL Orchestral Strings *(14/*/10/8/6 [1 mic posiiton] 42.4GB)*
VSL Special Edition (*14* *violins, 10 Violas, 8 cellos, 6 basses)*
VSL Synchron Strings *(14-10-8-8-6)


Z*
Zilhouette Strings by Cinematique Instruments* (7-2-7-2)

NB:*
If any of you know the section sizes for libraries which don't already have that info, please post them in this thread or in a private message to me - I'll copy them into this post later.
More info about section sizes here:
https://www.soundonsound.com/techniques/sampled-orchestra-part2


----------



## Count_Fuzzball (May 2, 2018)

I was doing this for a number of libraries just to compare (borrowed, in part, VSL's naming convention):

Garritan Orchestral Strings (12 1st VI, 10 2nd VI, 10 VA, 8 VC, 7 B)
VSL Orchestral strings (14 VI, 10 VA, 8 VC, 6 B)
Sonic Implants/Sonivox Strings (8 1st VI, 6 2nd VI, 6 VA, 5 VC, 4 B)
MusicalSampling Trailer Strings (18 VI, 16 VA, 14 VC, 12 B)
VSL Chamber Strings (6 VI, 4 VC, 3 VA, 2 B)

MusicalSampling Adventure Strings (Medium-size ensembles)
MusicalSampling Soaring Strings (Medium-size ensembles)

One note:
For Peter Siedlaczek's Advanced Orchestra (part of CCC), the booklet for AO mentions 14 VI, 10 VA, 8 VC and 6 B, just like VSL's orchestral strings.

Not sure about String Essentials.


----------



## StatKsn (May 2, 2018)

8Dio Adagio Strings (11-7-7-7)
8Dio Adagio Strings Divisi (6-3-2-2)
8Dio Agitato (11-8-6-6)
8Dio Agitato Divisi (3-3-3-?)
Cinematique Instruments Zilhouette Strings (7-2-7-2)
EWQL Symphonic Orchestra (18/4-11-10-10/3-9)
Garritan Personal Orchestra 5 (12-10-10-8-7)
Garritan Personal Orchestra 5 Ensembles (9-3-9-3)
Miroslav Philharmonik 1 (23-4-10-9)
Miroslav Philharmonik 2 (14/4-8-5-4)
NI Symphonic String Ensemble (16-12-12-8-8)
NI Symphonic String Ensemble Divisi (8-6-6-4-4)
Orchestral Tools Symphonic Sphere (16-10-8-6)
Spitfire Albion 1 (11-9-7-6-4) Edit:typo
Spitfire Albion 2 (8-6-4-4-3)
Spitfire Albion 5 (38-0-12-6)
Strezov Sampling Cornucopia Strings (6-5-4-3-2)
Versilian Studios VSCO 2 (5-4-3-2)

Does anyone know what the sizing was for those ancient old libraries?
Big Fish Audio/Prosonus Orchestral Strings
Kirk Hunter Virtuoso Strings


----------



## NoamL (May 2, 2018)

Vik said:


> I believe that I saw a list somewhere, probably on this site, over a lot of string libraries and the number of players in each of their sections, but can't find it. Does anyone know where I can find such a list?



I updated my old post with this list of the majors -

*Symphony Sized*
LA Scoring Strings - 62 players
Trailer Strings - 60 players (Vln1+2 recorded as one section; no legatos)
NI Symphonic Series Strings - 60 players
Spitfire Symphonic Strings - 60 players
Hollywood Strings - 57 players
Cinestrings Core - 55 players

*Studio Sized*
Cinematic Strings2 - 40 players
Soaring Strings & Adventure Strings - I can't find any info but I think they're around 40
Albion ONE - 37 players (only high/low string sections available)
Cinematic Studio Strings - 35 players (39 with added Solo Strings)
Berlin Strings - 28 players (32 with added First Chairs)

*Chamber Sized*
Auddict United Strings of Europe - 20 players
Light & Sound Chamber Strings - 18 players
Spitfire Chamber Strings - 16 players


----------



## Vik (May 2, 2018)

StatKsn said:


> (18/4-11-10-10/3-9)


Thanks for the info.... but what does that mean?


----------



## StatKsn (May 2, 2018)

EWQLSO has several different-sized section patches. (18 Violins, 11 Violins and 4 Violins/10 Celli and 3 Celli)


----------



## StatKsn (May 2, 2018)

8Dio Majestica/8W (20-20-30-30)
Kirk Hunter Chamber Strings 3 (4-4-4-4-4) can choose from 2-4 for each section
Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 2 (16-12-12-6)
Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 2 Half Division (8-6-6-3)
Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 2 Quarter Division (4-4-3-2)
Kirk Hunter Concert Strings 3 (16-16-16-16-16) can choose from 4-16 for each section
Kirk Hunter Diamond Symphony Orchestra (18-18-10-9-6)
Kirk Hunter Diamond Symphony Orchestra Studio Section (9-9-6-5-3)
Kirk Hunter Diamond Symphony Orchestra Chamber Section (4-4-3-2)
VSL Appassionata Strings (20-14-12-10)
VSL Dimension Strings (8-6-6-4) with a spot mic for each player
VSL Synchron Strings (14-10-8-8-6)

Added: Adagietto uses the same sample as Adagio, and Anthology uses the sample from Adagio/Agitato.


----------



## Vik (May 3, 2018)

StatKsn said:


> Garritan Personal Orchestra 5 (12-10-10-8-7)
> Garritan Personal Orchestra 5 Ensembles (9-3-9-3)


What's the difference between what you listed here and Garritan Instant Orchestra? Do they use the same section sizes?


----------



## Vik (May 3, 2018)

StatKsn said:


> Added: Adagietto uses the same sample as Adagio, and Anthology uses the sample from Adagio/Agitato.


In that case they should all 11-7-7-7 based, with 6-3-2-2 for divisi.... but here it says "Full Ensemble Violin (11). Viola (8). Cello (6) and Basses (4)"
https://8dio.com/instrument/adagietto-vst-au-aax-kontakt-instruments-samples/


----------



## fretti (May 3, 2018)

Jaeger (16-10-6-4)
NI Session Strings (4-3-2-2) times 4 (as they have sections 1,2,3 and 4 each with these settings)
NI Action Strings: 36 Players in High (22-8-6 no Basses) and 24 Players in Low (10-8-6 no Violins)
Orchestral Tools Inspire (BOI) should be the same as Berlin Strings, as they just repacked (some) of the samples into one Ensemble Patch


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 3, 2018)

Metropolis Ark 1 (14-10-8-10)
Metropolis Ark 2 (24-10-16-12)
Metropolis Ark 3 (21-14-10-9)


----------



## Vik (May 3, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Berlin Strings - 28 players (32 with added First Chairs)


That's 33 now.


----------



## Casiquire (May 3, 2018)

I'm not sure whether First Chairs should be included, but if we do include them then LASS is 18 First, 17 Second, 14 Vla, 12 Vc, 10 DB. But I think that would just add confusion


----------



## fretti (May 3, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> I'm not sure whether First Chairs should be included, but if we do include them then LASS is 18 First, 17 Second, 14 Vla, 12 Vc, 10 DB. But I think that would just add confusion


Agree, maybe just put a +FC in the brackets or so to imply that they offer First Chairs, because otherwise it would get to complicated to see where it's the original number and where the FC's are already added (e.g. OTs old First Chairs had no bass, but now they have, whereas BOI still only has a quartet)...


----------



## Red Room Audio (May 3, 2018)

Here's the breakdown for the strings in Palette Symphonic Sketchpad:
Strings, Full (12-10-8-6-4)
Strings, Chamber (6-5-4-3-2)


----------



## robgb (May 3, 2018)

It case it wasn't included: 

8Dio Adagietto 11-8-6-4


----------



## StatKsn (May 3, 2018)

Strange! IIRC 8Dio clearly stated that Adagietto uses selected/edited samples from Adagio. Maybe not exactly the same stuff?

Also, neither Adagio/Agitato have 2nd violins. There is a "2nd violin" switch that triggers pitch+transpose trick so that you can double, though, it is a simulation.


----------



## Vik (Sep 14, 2018)

I just made some updates to the overview in post #4. If you own/make any of these libraries and post details about them here (total number of players, section sizes, size of library in gigabytes), I'll add that info to post #4.


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 29, 2019)

Spitfire Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit *(8,6,4,6,4) *Studio Orchestra preset

Spitfire Hans Zimmer Strings *(60,20,60,24) or (20,20,20,24)*


----------



## Vik (Jan 15, 2020)

Vik said:


> Spitfire Albion 1 *(11/9/7/6/4)*
> -Albion One (37 players - only high/low string sections available)
> -Albion 2 *(8-6-4-4-3)*
> -Albion 3 *(0,0,0,24,8)*
> ...


Does anyone know which numbers for the Albion II strings that are correct? https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/spitfire-audio-albion-2-loegria (This) review says that it is 14/4/4/3, but this review says that it is "eight first violins, six second violins, four violas, four cellos and three basses".


----------



## Bear Market (Jan 15, 2020)

Vik said:


> Does anyone know which numbers for the Albion II strings that are correct? https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/spitfire-audio-albion-2-loegria (This) review says that it is 14/4/4/3, but this review says that it is "eight first violins, six second violins, four violas, four cellos and three basses".



I believe both are correct. There are 14 violins in total, 8 firsts and 6 seconds.


----------



## Vik (Jan 15, 2020)

Oh, thanks. I was curious since it seems that the big Spitfire thing tomorrow probably (my guess) is a remake of Albion II. I don't have this library – do the violin sections ever appear alone?


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 15, 2020)

Vik said:


> Oh, thanks. I was curious since it seems that the big Spitfire thing tomorrow probably (my guess) is a remake of Albion II. I don't have this library – do the violin sections ever appear alone?


I agree this looks to be Albion Two, with saxophones taking the role of the recorders. I wonder what's taking the role of the sackbutts?

If I understand what you are asking, Albion One has the high strings in octaves, which is presumably the violins in sections. Albion II doesn't offer that option, but has hi strings and half section hi strings.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 12, 2020)

Albion NEO 23 Strings (Divisi):

Band A - 12 (3, 2, 2, 3, 2) 
Band B - 11 (3, 2, 2, 3, 1)


----------



## Vik (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks, added.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 13, 2020)

Cheers, it’s a very useful list.


----------



## dadadave (Jul 8, 2020)

According to their page ISW *Furia Staccato Strings was recorded with a 22-piece ensemble*. vsti has "ensemble multiplier" option to make it sound larger, if so desired.


----------



## dadadave (Jul 8, 2020)

*Sonokinetic Ostinato Strings: 52 players* (according to manual)


----------



## Vik (Jul 8, 2020)

dadadave said:


> According to their page ISW *Furia Staccato Strings was recorded with a 22-piece ensemble*. vsti has "ensemble multiplier" option to make it sound larger, if so desired.





dadadave said:


> *Sonokinetic Ostinato Strings: 52 players* (according to manual)


Thanks, added.


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Jul 8, 2020)

The Orchestra / The Orchestra Complete has 12/10/8/6/5


----------



## Vik (Jul 8, 2020)

Simon Schrenk said:


> The Orchestra / The Orchestra Complete has 12/10/8/6/5


Added!


----------



## thesteelydane (Jul 9, 2020)

Hmm...I wanted to add Bunker Strings Vol. 1 to this list, but it’s a bit complicated since the whole concept of the library literally is that section sizes are fluid. Anyway on single articulation patches it goes from 3 to 9 players, but some of the combo patches go from 3 to 18. All sections are the same number of players since I found in texture-sample-land that worked best.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 9, 2020)

Performance Samples Con Moto (34): 8 / 8 / 6 / 6 / 6
Nashville Chamber Strings (31*): 8 / (8) / 6 / 5 / 4
Performance Samples Fluid Shorts (29*): 8 / (8) / 6 / 4 / 3
Performance Samples Fluid Shorts II (31*): 8 / (8) / 6 / 5 / 4

*Assumes you use the transposing trick on VLN 1 to create VLN 2.

Spitfire Audio BBC SO (60): 16 / 14 / 12 / 10 / 8 (65 with section leaders)

Orchestral Tools Time Macro (50): 10 / 10 / 8 / 8 + 8 / 6 (10 vln + 10 vln, 8 vla + 8 vlc, 8 vlc + 8 cb)
Orchestral Tools Time Micro (10): 3 vln, 3 vlc, string quartet (2 vln, 1 vla, 1 vlc)


----------



## Vik (Jul 27, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Performance Samples Con Moto (34): 8 / 8 / 6 / 6 / 6
> Nashville Chamber Strings (31*): 8 / (8) / 6 / 5 / 4
> Performance Samples Fluid Shorts (29*): 8 / (8) / 6 / 4 / 3
> Performance Samples Fluid Shorts II (31*): 8 / (8) / 6 / 5 / 4
> ...


Thanks – added and corrected!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 27, 2020)

It's interesting to note that Nashville Chamber Strings (31) is closer in section size to Con Moto (34) and Cinematic Studio Strings (35) than it is to Spitfire Chamber Strings (16). (Assuming you use two instances of violin 1.)

And, in fact, Nashville Chamber Strings has the exact same section sizes as Fluid Shorts II.


----------



## Vik (Jul 27, 2020)

It's also close to OT Berlin Strings (8-6-5-5-4), which isn't presented as a chamber ensemble. And Bernard Herrman Tool Kit Strings (8,6,4,6,4), plus Spitfire Studio Strings (8, 6, 6, 6, 4). 
If Spitfire ever makes a new chamber string library, my guess is that it'll be slightly larger than their current chamber strings.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 27, 2020)

Vik said:


> plus Spitfire Studio Strings (8, 6, 6, 6, 4).
> If Spitfire ever makes a new chamber string library, my guess is that it'll be slightly larger than their current chamber strings.


Don't forget there are multiple sizes in the Studio Strings


----------



## Vik (Jul 27, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> Don't forget there are multiple sizes in the Studio Strings


True.


----------



## Scamper (Aug 6, 2020)

Vik said:


> -Albion One (37 players - only high/low string sections available)



That is probably the count for the legacy Albion 1, isn't it?
Albion One should have 68 players.
18-16-14-12-8









What instruments make up the Albion ONE orchestra?


When you open Albion ONE Orchestra in Kontakt you will see the following ensemble patches: Each of these ensembles are expertly orchestrated so that you are playing the section itself instead of t...




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com


----------



## Vik (Aug 6, 2020)

Scamper said:


> That is probably the count for the legacy Albion 1, isn't it?
> Albion One should have 68 players.
> 18-16-14-12-8
> 
> ...


Thanks – will correct that!


----------



## Vik (Aug 6, 2020)

OTOH, the manual says: "Each of these ensembles are expertly orchestrated so that you are playing the section itself instead of the individual instruments".








What instruments make up the Albion ONE orchestra?


When you open Albion ONE Orchestra in Kontakt you will see the following ensemble patches: Each of these ensembles are expertly orchestrated so that you are playing the section itself instead of t...




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com





If there aren't individual sections in Albion ONE, listing the sizes of the individual sections could easily be misunderstood.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 27, 2021)

@Vik

Metropolis Ark 4
3/*/3/2/1

Metropolis Ark 5
Strings - 12/*/8/6/4, Strings Large - 20/*/10/12/12 + (2 bass clarinets, 1 contrabassoon)


----------



## Vik (Jun 10, 2022)

Updated with a few additions. 
Several of the newer libs are still missing, but if you post section size info in this thread, I'll add them to the main post (post#4 String Section Sizes).


----------

